# I want to build---



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, that's the question, isn't it. I don't really know WHAT I want to build. I've got engines out the ying yang, both air/steam and internal combustion. I have thought about a flame licker, but nahhh--that doesn't really do it for me. Really, I would rather build something else for my engines to drive. Its just that I'm running out of things that are interesting to watch and small enough to drive with a small engine. I've got the slinky machine, the pump, the nodding donkey oilfield pump, the pile driver, the bubble machine, the sawmill, the Jacobs ladder ball elevator, the clockwork mechanism, the multiple gearing mechanism, and the steam donkey winch with the twin engines on it. None of my engines are powerful enough to run a circular saw, which kind of lets out the possibility of a buzz saw. I don't want something that merely goes around like a Ferris wheel. I'm stuck for ideas. I prefer something that doesn't require human intervention---the sawmill is very interesting to watch, but it requires my involvement to rewind the carriage and set the saw over to cut another board.---I'm open for suggestions.---Brian


----------



## Maxx (Sep 27, 2013)

A mini hay or cotton baler?
That would be interesting and intricate.
I have never seen one yet but I am new to the mini world.


----------



## dnalot (Sep 27, 2013)

I was considering an unusual gear motion such as this one

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aobPgGzB-U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aobPgGzB-U[/ame]



Mark T


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 28, 2013)

I have an idea, it might be a little similar to your ball elevator, and I have no idea how it would work but I'd like to see it...

Something like a golf club that either gets drawn back and released, or goes full circle, slowly for the most part, but quickly when it strikes a ball. The ball is driven up an inclined track, then returns via a separate ramp for re-hitting. 

Sounds simple, but you could incorporate some other mechanism that would be driven incrementaly by the struck or returning balls. I'm thinking a Rube Golberg type machine here.


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 28, 2013)

A gas turbine is a good idea.

Barry


----------



## Generatorgus (Sep 28, 2013)

I've never seen a sleeve valve model IC, could be a serious challenge.
Just an idea I've been bumping around.
GUS


----------



## Ed (Sep 28, 2013)

How about a traction engine. This is on my list right after the HasBrouck #3 I'm working on now.Or a steam train. Ed


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 28, 2013)

My vote is for a small gas powered terminator style robot with bubble blowing guns.

What?!  I grew up in the 80's.


----------



## aonemarine (Sep 28, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> My vote is for a small gas powered terminator style robot with bubble blowing guns.
> 
> What?! I grew up in the 80's.


 

LOL thats pretty funny

  How about some mechanism that does nothing but move something from one spot to another only to have to do it again?
 Im kinda thinking of something like a water pump (bucket type) on a ferris wheel to move water to the top of a slide, dump it in one shot, then have it drain down thru a funnel, spin a pin wheel, fill a cantileverd bucket that dumps when full ect ect and just does it over and over and over????


----------



## gmac (Sep 28, 2013)

..... an engine dynamometer;

Torque Cradle
http://gallery.intlwaters.com/displayimage.php?album=351&pos=0

or Hydraulic
http://gallery.intlwaters.com/thumbnails.php?album=338

Go early style
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Britannica_Dynamometer_9.jpg

From this forum
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/small-engine-dyno-4031/index2.html

Cheers Garry


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 28, 2013)

PumpJack or other device with oddball gearing. See "Gearwheels from Hell" on Museum of Retro Technology.  Now that you've made spur gears you can find more self-torture:

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/POWER/gear/gear.htm

This film was linked here at HMEM a while back and has lots of interesting motions that might be incorporated in something:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/mechanical-movement-film-12811/

Regards

--ShopShoe


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Sep 28, 2013)

How about going back to the gas engine beginning, when inventors had no idea what would work or what they were doing.  Find something that you think will run and make it.

You might start by looking here:
http://douglas-self.com/

There are some some wild and crazy (also interesting) ideas out there.

Bill


----------



## 110samec (Sep 28, 2013)

How about a marine engine and boat for it to drive? That would be interesting and very satisfying to use


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 28, 2013)

I really don't have the equipment to make "oddball" gears. Any kind of generator is rather boring, mechanically--it just rotates like a Ferris wheel. I kind of like the Killer Robot idea, but that may be a bit beyond my current capabilities------Hay balers and binders are very complex, but again, the actual process of baling and binding just isn't scaleable. I like the model machines I build to actually be able to do whatever it is they represent.----Brian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 28, 2013)

Build a 2 stroke engine and get it to burn Perfume 
I did it once with a chain saw burning Chanel #5

cheers


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 28, 2013)

Luc--I've smelled some of the loggers out of northern Quebec.--Sure wasn't Channel #5 that I smelled!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 28, 2013)

Brian    
didn't say the logger but the saw.
I used to go at carnaval in the lumber jack event 
and putting diesel fuel instead of oil for the chain Rof}Rof}Rof}

after the event when everybody was inside for lunch 
it would smell diesel so bad , and it was so funny to listen
to people

" I'm not the one smelling like diesel ....... you do "Rof}Rof}Rof}

btw the crank is all done  working on the valve cage were you able to see Gus video


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 28, 2013)

No--I joined Facebook this morning just so I could see it and the darned thing isn't there.


----------



## petertha (Sep 28, 2013)

How about a small scale, benchtop model size planishing hammer or english wheel?? Ive seem some jewel like scale miniature lathes, milling machines even a surface grinder, but this might be quite rare. Plus you could actually make use of it on future projects.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4hwWpthyoE[/ame]


There is some crazy nice model sheet metal work out there.
http://forums.offshoreelectrics.com/showthread.php?11244-1-20-scale-Aluminum-WW2-ELCO-PT-Boat


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm beginning to get a flickering of an idea in my mind---If you seen the video I posted of the Rupnow engine driving the ball elevator, you probably seen all the steel balls that were being elevated. I managed to salvage (Pick out of a garbage barrel) 3 large industrial bearings that contain 16 ball bearings, 11/16" in diameter. I used a dozen or so on the ball elevator. I have about 36 balls left. I am (supposedly) an automation specialist. If I were to design an engine driven device to pick up the balls one at a time and load them into an empty container--and then automatically shift and pick them up from the newly filled container and load them back into the first container--and keep shifting back and forth automatically with no human intervention--that would be NEAT!!!


----------



## Paulsv (Sep 28, 2013)

How about a miniature bowling alley, with pin setting machine and ball return?  They have a full sized one operating in the Heritage museum in Muskegon Michigan, (home of Brunswick) and it's a gas to watch.


----------



## RonGinger (Sep 29, 2013)

There was a guy here in Maine that built a hay baler that ran off one of his gas engines. It was about 30" long and made bales out of grass cuttings about 2x3 inches. He would run it at shows and had a box of grass clippings that he hand loaded into the hopper.

It always drew a good crowd to watch.


----------



## weez (Sep 29, 2013)

Paulsv said:


> How about a miniature bowling alley, with pin setting machine and ball return?  They have a full sized one operating in the Heritage museum in Muskegon Michigan, (home of Brunswick) and it's a gas to watch.



My vote is for this.  I would imagine that the mechanism is very complex though.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Brian 
why not a mini lathe

all the plans are here
of course I could not attaché plans here they are in your
rogers email


----------



## johnny1320 (Sep 30, 2013)

How about an inline six diesel


----------



## ddmckee54 (Sep 30, 2013)

How about an engine driven marble machine?  There are varoius designs of marble pumps floating around on the web.  You could build as complex marble machine as you wanted.  Heck, start simple with just a pump and keep adding to it whenever it strikes your fancy.

Don


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 30, 2013)

Brian,
I do like the idea of a pick and place machine.  Given a background of automation design, it would give you an opportunity to integrate a gas engine with electronic controls.  Use an engine of your picking for power and a PLC for control.  You can use multiple PTO's for mechanical movement and even one to turn a small generator to power the electronics.  Completely self sufficient.  Crank it up and let it amaze your potential clients.  Integrate common automation components like prox switches, ball screws, linear way and bearing, servos or steppers and a chain and sprocket or two.  Even put a light curtain on it to sense when you reach in and move a pick part to try to trick it.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 30, 2013)

Jwcnc--You're imagination is running away with you. When I said automation, I mean simple, mechanical automation. You are talking about many thousands of dollars worth of work.---I reserve that for my customers!!


----------



## aonemarine (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok how about a catipult??


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 30, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Jwcnc--You're imagination is running away with you. When I said automation, I mean simple, mechanical automation. You are talking about many thousands of dollars worth of work.---I reserve that for my customers!!


 

Brian--- how do you like the mini lathe plans???


----------



## Billy (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like to see a single-cylinder 2-cycle water cooled marine engine like the ones used in Newfoundland fishing boats with a large flywheel and timing lever
. Simple, cute, fun to watch and hear. - Bill McKinley


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 30, 2013)

Billy said:


> I would like to see a single-cylinder 2-cycle water cooled marine engine like the ones used in Newfoundland fishing boats with a large flywheel and timing lever
> . Simple, cute, fun to watch and hear. - Bill McKinley


 
Billy---That would be a "Make and Break" engine wouldn't it? They are different than a hit and miss.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 30, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Brian--- how do you like the mini lathe plans???


Luc--The mini lathe plans are fine, thank you very much. Its not something I would be interested in building right now, but possibly some time in the future.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh Hell---I'm going to post one more time just to bring my post count up to 6000.---Brian


----------



## Buchanan (Sep 30, 2013)

Brian .What about an helical screw lift for your ball machine,low  constant torque. visualy interesting. put it in a glass tube or guide the balls with a couple of rods.
 Deryck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

I have come up with something. It is in the early planning stages yet, but will involve mechanically automated "material handling"--Moving objects (possibly cylindrical) from one station, thru a couple of other stations, and then return to repeat the cycle.---Brian


----------



## aonemarine (Oct 1, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I have come up with something. It is in the early planning stages yet, but will involve mechanically automated "material handling"--Moving objects (possibly cylindrical) from one station, thru a couple of other stations, and then return to repeat the cycle.---Brian



Sounds very cool ( picturing automatic beer dispenser that gets beer from fridge and returns empties to trash.)


----------



## ddmckee54 (Oct 1, 2013)

Brian:

Here's a film from a 1936 Chevrolet production line that shows the frames being assembled.  The section I'm talking about is about 20 minutes into the attached link.
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bT6txm4RpA[/ame]

It would give anyone involved in industrial safety a heart attack watching those guys standing in the middle of all that unguarded machinery.  They didn't have much time to fit the parts on before the cold riveting heads came in to permenantly attach the part. If you watch closely you can see that all the equipment is mechanically driven becacuse you can see the drive shafts turning.

A simplified version of that would be right in line with what you are talking about.  

Don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

It will probably be derived from something in here----
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lElc7kVUBko"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lElc7kVUBko[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWTNizo7ggw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWTNizo7ggw[/ame]


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 1, 2013)

these are very cool 

I would have prefer all physics and no motor

still a great achievement


----------



## blighty (Oct 1, 2013)

my vote would of been the same as Lawijt "build a turbine" as i have made one i could finally help someone out for once on this forum.

but then i saw this....



> My vote is for a small gas powered terminator style robot with bubble blowing guns.



sod the turbine, go with the terminator


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 1, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Well, that's the question, isn't it. I don't really know WHAT I want to build.            I'm stuck for ideas. I prefer something that doesn't require human intervention---the sawmill is very interesting to watch, but it requires my involvement to rewind the carriage and set the saw over to cut another board.---I'm open for suggestions.---Brian



Brian 
Design or assemble an automatic sled return and a log positioner.

Nelson Collar


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

Check out the automatic reversing gears in this video. You have to watch it until close to the end to see how the rotation of the big "gear" reverses automatically. That is awesome!!! I've been designing machinery for 48 years and never seen anything like that before. In the video, the small "gear" is being turned buy hand on a crank, but if it was driven by an o-ring drive belt on a pulley I'm sure it would operate the same way.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHAum0izptU[/ame]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSL9WLsn5ME[/ame]

Jeez, I've got to build one of these in metal!!! Does anyone else know of an automatically reversing gear train?


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 1, 2013)

Mangle gears are fun to watch but can be difficult to build.
If you are wanting alternating rotary motion one way it is done it to use a crank and connecting rod to drive a rack in a guide back and forth like a piston.  Then a spur gear is meshed with the rack and has alternating rotary motion.  The motion is sinusoidal and not a uniform velocity through the middle of the motion range.
Gail in NM


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay--I've kind of decided what I want to build. I have also just landed a fairly large design contract for some custom machinery and automation. Since I took the whole summer off to build little engines and go swimming/travelling with wife and granddaughters, I may not get a chance to build "toys" for a while. My office needs new flooring. The basement needs new carpet.---DAMNED CAT!!! Cat is gone, but its legacy lingers on-----


----------



## davidlloyd1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Brian,
What about an Stone Crusher Machine,


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 2, 2013)

davidlloyd1 said:


> Brian,
> What about an Stone Crusher Machine,


David---As I explained somewhere else, stone crushing is not really "scaleable". What I mean by that, is that although the engine is 100 times smaller, the hardness of a little stone is much the same as the hardness of a big stone.--Consequently, model stonecrushers don't really work that well. I like my scale models to be able to actually do the work of whatever it is that they represent. Tel from Australia built one about 30 years ago, and he has a source for talc, which is an easily crushable rock, but I don't.----Brian


----------



## Cliff (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Brian awesome build's it would look real neat to build a mechanism like in post #43 and gear it with gears or belt and run it with one of your engine's


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 2, 2013)

Cliff said:


> Hey Brian awesome build's it would look real neat to build a mechanism like in post #43 and gear it with gears or belt and run it with one of your engine's


 Cliff--I'm pretty sure that is where I am going.---Brian


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 3, 2013)

I know you've selected your next project Brian, but given your drag racing/hot rod background, what about the project after this one being the Rupnow V8?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 3, 2013)

Cogsy--It has taken some of our members over a year to build their V8 engines, and they are still not finished. I would never look at such a long term project. Given my obsessive/compulsive nature, I would never be able to quit working on it. I would work myself to death if my good wife didn't kill me first!!!


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 3, 2013)

Point taken Brian, but I think you'd knock one out in no time . Of course, you wouldn't have to build one, how about you just design one for us :hDe:.

Just joking, but I did wonder why you hadn't built one. It is in my grand plan one day, but I think it'll take me more than a year.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 5, 2013)

I have finally figured out something to build. I will be posting it under the following heading
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/marble-lifting-automation-21920/


----------



## JAndrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Mr. Rupnow,

Have you ever heard of the Strandbeest invented by Theo Jansen? I know your last post says you've decided on something but here's a mechanical contraption you might consider interesting:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSKyHmjyrkA[/ame]

Here's a video of the basic mechanism behind the "beest's" legs:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM4q-f68TlY[/ame]

Jansen powers his with wind but it looks like it could be powered by anything that rotates.

I'd love to build one of these for kids to crawl around with!

-J.Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 6, 2013)

Jandrew--I have indeed considered building one of those in the past. The thing that kept me from doing it was the fact that it requires so many virtually identical parts. I did however do a lot of research on it, and there is a video on You tube of some university students who actually built one or two small ones with engines on them and used them as motorized skate-boards or roller skates, I don't remember which.--Looked really freaky!!!!


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 6, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Brian
> didn't say the logger but the saw.
> I used to go at carnaval in the lumber jack event
> and putting diesel fuel instead of oil for the chain Rof}Rof}Rof}
> ...


 
That is really a great prank Luc. All that fine diesel spray on the people.
I keep this in my mind.

barry


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 7, 2013)

Brian
I was looking at Sept/Oct 2013 The Home Shop Machinist Mag, it features "The OPOC 246 Engine" looks very muck different.
Nelson Collar


----------



## gus (Oct 8, 2013)

May I suggest twin cylinder engine in-line or vee with overhead cam or gear driven cams with push rods and rocker arms.


----------

